# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >   Just got the monthly newsletter and see that they are offering 3 villas here in Los Cabos.  If anyone decides to visit, check in with me please.
 > BTW Punta MIta is in Puerta Vallarta

## bajajudy

Just got the monthly newsletter and see that they are offering 3 villas here in Los Cabos.  If anyone decides to visit, check in with me please.
BTW Punta MIta is in Puerta Vallarta

----------

